# How to include T5013 info in T2



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

I can't find this anywhere online. If a corporation is a member of a partnership, how does one use the T5013 information as part of the T2. Both the corporation and the partnership have the same fiscal year. I believe the income from the partnership should be considered as active. Does one simply enter the income as regular income when preparing the T2?


----------

